# برنامج المحاكاه الرائع Ship Simulator



## Eng-Maher (6 يوليو 2009)

http://www.shipsim.com/home.php

التحميل

http://www.shipsim.com/downloads/trailers.php

واليكم بعض روابط تبين جوده الرسوم 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmJN5BvE7MQ&feature=related


----------



## HAADY (10 يوليو 2009)

أخ Eng-Maher لم أتمكن من الوصول الى البرنامج المحدد لتحميله مع العلم ان الموقع يفتح بشكل كامل لكنه يضع برامج عديدة للتحميل لكنني لم اجد البرنامج المحدد فيما بين بقية البرامج أرجو وضع رابط البرنامج او تحديد صفحته بالضبط 

شاكرا لكم جهودكم الخيرة


----------



## Eng-Maher (10 يوليو 2009)

*Demo's*

*Ship Simulator 2008 Demo* [ 150 MB ]Mirror 1: Worthplaying
Mirror 2: Gamershell
Mirror 3: Strategyinformer
Mirror 4: Spawnpoint
This demo is based on a realistic yacht rescue operation: bad weather, big waves, yacht in trouble and an S.O.S. call.


http://www.strategyinformer.com/pc/shipsimulator2008/demo/15931.html

هتلاقى رابط ميرور لل usa


----------



## Eng-Maher (10 يوليو 2009)

شكرا اخى هادى والرابط مره اخرى

http://www.strategyinformer.com/pc/shipsimulator2008/demo/15931.html


----------



## HAADY (10 يوليو 2009)

الأخ المهندس Eng-Maher :
أشكرك شكرا جزيل على الجهد الذي بذلته في توضيح وتحديد رابط التحميل ولأنني كنت ابحث عن المشبهات البحرية منذ زمن ولم اعثر عليها الا الان هنا 

وجزاك الله كل خير على ما قمت وتقوم به من طيب عمل في هذا المنتدى الرائع 

وجدت ان التحميل سيستغرق وقت يتجاوز ال 10 ساعات لان سرعه النت العادي للجمعيه العلمية السورية للمعلوماتية لا يتجاوز ال 40 كيلوبايت فعزمت على تحميله من احدى مقاهي النت حيث السرعه تزيد عن 2 ميغا بايت 

أكرر شكري وامتناني لكم على جهودكم الخيرة 

وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## Eng-Maher (10 يوليو 2009)

مرحبا بيك اخى الحبيب هادى واشكرك انا بشده نظرا لتواجدك الدائم ب المنتدى والحرص على الردود واقامه الحلول لبعض الاسئله والمشاكل 
بارك الله فيك اخى الحبيب
اخوك ماهر


----------



## sal_sho (11 يوليو 2009)

*ba7ry*

اكثر من رائع شكرا جدا 


eng-maher قال:


> *demo's*
> 
> *ship simulator 2008 demo* [ 150 mb ]mirror 1: worthplaying
> mirror 2: gamershell
> ...


----------



## Eng-Maher (19 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا .. و ب التوفيق


----------



## marine_eng (19 يوليو 2009)

it is not a program it is a game


----------



## Eng-Maher (20 يوليو 2009)

برامج الثرى دى تعتبر كلها محاكاه ومثل الجيم 
شكرا اخى


----------

